# Our journey with OCD (Osteochondritis Dissecans)



## puddles everywhere

I am so sorry! I don't know anything about this condition but do know what it's like to have a border collie on restrictions :crying:
I hope surgery and recovery go well... valium?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry, I don't have any experience with this either. 

Hope the surgery goes well, wishing Cache a speedy recovery so he can get back to what he's meant to be doing. It's got to be a challenge keeping him quiet and immobile.


----------



## cwag

I am so sorry that Cache is going through this. If anyone can best help him manage this, it's you. Get well soon, Cache.


----------



## Charliethree

He has been pretty good about it so far, but I know that inside, there is a boy who just wants to run!!


----------



## jennretz

Hoping he is mended soon and back to having fun. Sending lots of love to Cache.


----------



## ArchersMom

Poor Cache. I hope his surgery goes well and he is free to play to his hearts content soon!


----------



## Charliethree

For those who may be interested in learning a bit about OCD in dogs:

https://www.petcoach.co/article/osteochondritis-dissecans/


----------



## Ivyacres

Poor Cache.Good luck with his treatment.

Honey had surgery for OCD before she was a year old. A piece of cartilage smaller than a piece of rice caused all her pain. She's been fine since.


----------



## Charliethree

Ivyacres said:


> Poor Cache.Good luck with his treatment.
> 
> Honey had surgery for OCD before she was a year old. A piece of cartilage smaller than a piece of rice caused all her pain. She's been fine since.



Thank you! 
Good to hear there was/is such a good outcome for Honey!


----------



## Ivyacres

The hardest part was keeping her quiet, leash walked to do business only then rest for 6 weeks! All her fun toys were hidden away. We're forever thankful to the vet who performed the surgery. Honestly, she hasn't had any lameness/limp since, she just turned 8.


----------



## Charliethree

Ivyacres said:


> The hardest part was keeping her quiet, leash walked to do business only then rest for 6 weeks! All her fun toys were hidden away. We're forever thankful to the vet who performed the surgery. Honestly, she hasn't had any lameness/limp since, she just turned 8.


Thank you for sharing your experience with this surgery, having an idea what to expect is really helpful. 
I can imagine it will be quite a challenge, though he is on week two of restricted exercise and so far, has done well with extra short walks and brain games. He is truly not happy that his favorite toys disappeared, his coffee can and jolly ball have 'vanished', the fetch balls are all up on a shelf. 
We have an appointment Monday, the 17th with the specialist for his pre-op exam, and then we take it from there. 

It is hard on the heart to have to put a puppy through something like this, but, if it gives him a chance at a pain free future, it will be worth it.


----------



## Charliethree

We had our pre-surgery visit this morning, and Cache is scheduled for surgery in early January. The shoulder surgery will be done via arthroscopy, if it is confirmed by x-rays (taken the morning of the surgery) that he needs surgery on his left hock as well (right now it appears that he does) it will be done at the same time and (most likely) be an open surgery due to the complexity and size of the hock joint. The prognosis for the shoulder surgery is good, most dogs do really well after they have healed, he said the hock surgery is a bit more iffy, dogs tend to get arthritis in that joint once they get older. 
So for now, we keep him comfortable with pain management, and continue to restrict his activities.


----------



## LynnC

I'm just reading this thread and am so sorry sweet Cache has this diagnosis. I wish him well with his upcoming surgery and hope he's back to playing with his favorite toys soon.


----------



## jennretz

Sending good vibes Cache ‘s way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

I was sad to hear this diagnosis. I hope he feels like a new dog after the surgery.


----------



## Charliethree

It was tough to hear, to have no choice, no other option, but to do the surgery, that is for sure, but at least now we have an idea what direction this journey will take and will do everything we can to make it a successful one - for Cache's sake!


----------



## jennretz

Good luck today Cache (and Sarah)!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope Cache's surgery goes well, wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## LynnC

Hope surgery goes well today and Cache has a good recovery.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

Hey good luck! Best wishes for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Charliethree

Well, we have another 'surprise' - was devastated to hear there was more, though I knew there was a possibility despite him showing no signs of discomfort. The specialist took pre-op xrays of all of Cache's joints to make sure nothing else was going on with his joints, and it turns out he has OCD in his right shoulder as well as the left, as well as confirming OCD in his left hock. So, he is having arthroscopic surgery on his right shoulder as well today. Given the location of the 'chip' in his hock the vet said he is going to try to get it out using the scope as well. 
I am sure the poor boy is going to come out of this feeling like he had been hit by a truck, and recovery is going to be a long haul for him, but long term there is real hope that he can live the life he was born to live.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Poor Cache! Wishing him a speedy and good recovery.


----------



## Charliethree

Cache is out of surgery and doing well. We will be picking him up later this evening (after 7) and we can begin our 4 to 6 week journey to recovery. Two weeks of taking it easy - strictly on leash - out for potty breaks only, to allow the joints to heal, then we can gradually introduce short leash walks and see how it goes from there. The specialist said some dogs fully recover in 4 weeks, some take a bit longer, so we just need to take it one day at a time. 

Cache's condition was not obvious early on, occasionally he would limp after vigorous exercise and with rest it would disappear, leading us to believe it was a matter of over doing it, if not for my gut 'knowing' something wasn't quite right, and the persistence of his vet to discover the reason for these mysterious limping episodes, he would have suffered with this painful condition much longer than he has. (He has been on pain management medication for the last month and will remain on them until they are no longer necessary.)


----------



## cwag

Poor Cache. I wish there was a way to explain to them what has happened. I know he's in the best hands with you to help him recover.


----------



## LynnC

Poor Cache  . Glad the surgery went well. Wishing him a speedy recovery and hoping these next 6 weeks go by VERY quickly.


----------



## debbie624

Good luck to Cache with his surgery. its heartbreaking watching your once very active dog have to have his "wings clipped". Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## debbie624

Will Cache be doing underwater treadmill therapy? I don't know much about OCD, but Callie had a partially torn ACL and I took her to PT where she did underwater treadmill therapy and it was great for her. We also used a cold laser on her which prevented any arthritis from setting in which typically happens with a torn ligament. I wonder if either or both of these treatments would help. I know arthritis comes hand in hand with ligament issues.


----------



## Charliethree

We had a good night, everyone was totally exhausted. When we got home Cache did not want to get out of the car, perhaps thinking we were going to leave him in some strange place again, so we decided to let his big sister Kaya come out, and see him there. Then he realized he was home, and was willing to let us help him get out, and into the house where it was warm. He is quite mobile, though sore, he using all four legs, getting around okay. His hind legs weren't cooperating - he had been given an epidural so they could do the hock, and it hadn't worn off yet, so it was feeling pretty weird for him, but he is doing much better this morning. His incisions are tiny, two stitches in each, and really hard to see, so I have yet to have a close look at them, figured it best just to leave him be, let him rest. The benefits of arthroscopic surgery is there is minimal damage to surrounding tissues, the incision sites are very small, so there is less pain and healing happens more quickly than with the open surgery. He is on Gabapentin 3 times a day, Metacam once a day, and antibiotics twice a day for a week or so.

Took him out this morning for a much needed and long, long pee break, he is getting around surprisingly (to me) well! When he was done, I was bringing him back into the house, he stopped and looked at me as if to say 'No, not ready to go back yet.' but into the house and back into the ex-pen he went. He is sporting a t-shirt, to help him stay warm, poor dude is nearly naked, having both his front legs and shoulders shaved as well as his left hind leg right up to his hip- pretty chilly for a pup. We are lucky the weather has been super warm (for winter) makes it a bit easier for all of us! 

There has been no physio recommended, just crate rest, and leashed potty breaks, then slowly easing him back into normal activities, after two weeks, as he is able to handle it.


----------



## LynnC

Glad he had a good night  . Hoping today is a good day for you all. Continued good wishes for sweet Cache.


----------



## jennretz

Wonderful update! You may want to research laser therapy; it does help with healing. Of course, I defer to your vet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to hear his surgery went well, wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Charliethree

I had a t-shirt on Cache to help keep him warmer, but he is touch sensitive and it was doing more harm than good, making him anxious/stressed and he kept trying to rub it off. The poor dude is nearly naked, (the right shoulder 'trim' matches the left) so he does have piles of blankets to curl up in. He is doing okay, sleeps a lot, and chews up a storm with his Nylabones and other stuffable toys.


----------



## jennretz

Sweet boy! He will feel so much better in a couple weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Day 6 post surgery and Cache is doing really well!! Have to say he has truly been a patient Prince through all of this, I think the pain meds have helped a little in keeping him in 'low gear', I have no doubt that given half a chance he would 'off' at full speed! He is sleeping a lot, but is slowly getting his spunk back, as evidenced by the destroyed/destuffed dog bed that he claims he knows nothing about. His fur is starting grow in, he had a couple of days of regrowth 'itchies' but he seems to be feeling more comfortable now. Have been giving him short periods out of the ex-pen - to work his brain and give him a little room to move about. Taught him ('shaped' the behavior) to target a pie tin with his paw (instead of his nose) though his nose gets into the action as well, he caught on really quickly once he figured out what I wanted him to do, and that he should 'try again', and is having some fun with offering it. We work on some 'life skills' - take it, leave it, on your mat, wait and stay - just a few minutes a couple of times a day - though he would much rather play a game of tug, I am sure!


----------



## jennretz

So glad he’s doing better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WolfLQ

Glad he's doing well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Cache is doing so well with his recovery. 
Sounds like you are keeping him busy working his brain which is great too.


----------



## LynnC

Glad to hear things are going well for sweet Cache


----------



## Charliethree

Almost two weeks post surgery and Cache is not looking so naked!! While I expect it will be late spring before his fur is fully grown in, it has a good start. He is doing really well, is off the pain management medications and have seen no sign of lameness or limping. A couple more days he will be allowed free range in the house, but still must be taken out on leash and we can begin to start walking him, 5- 10 minutes - 2 or 3 times a day and slowly build time and distance from there. He has been an exceptionally good boy despite the restrictions and limitations on what he is allowed to do.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful update, really glad he's doing so well and is progressing along.
I can tell his coat is coming back in, he really looks good.


----------



## Charliethree

We got the 'go ahead' from the orthopedic specialist to start increasing the length of Cache's walks, something I know will make a 'pent up' boy very happy. We were cautioned to pay attention to how he is coping and watch for stiffness/soreness, if it happens then, manage the discomfort/pain with Metacam, and decrease the length of the walk for a few more days. Finding a balance between enough exercise to slowly get him 'back in shape' while being careful to not do too much, is going to be a bit tricky, but we will figure it out. He stressed that Cache must remain on leash outside, even in the yard until he has been assessed at 7 weeks post surgery - at which time (hopefully) restrictions will be lifted and he can get back to living life as he should.


----------



## jennretz

He looks really good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

jennretz said:


> He looks really good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! He has done so amazingly well, coping with the restrictions has been hard on him, he is just 'busting' to bust loose! so adding a little more 'territory' to his walks should be a big help!


----------



## LynnC

Glad his recovery is progressing as planned. Hope you both enjoy your longer walks


----------



## Ivyacres

Glad Cashe's recovery is coming along so well.


----------



## Charliethree

'These eyes' - the windows to a beautiful soul!









Practicing his 'downward dog' - he is so flexible!









Nothing like a good bone to chew! 








Cache continues to recover really well. We did have a couple of days where he was a bit sore on his hind leg and we gave him some Metacam, but so far, we haven't had any major problems at all! Hope it continues as we count down the weeks to freedom.


----------



## jennretz

So glad to see he’s doing well. I love  this sweet boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Cache looks happy and healthy. He's such a handsome boy.


----------



## Our3dogs

My husband and I always laugh when the dogs would stare at us like that - we would always say they were thinking "look into my eyes, you are growing sleepy, very sleepy" as if to try and get us to do what they wanted by hypnotizing us. I wish I was a flexible as Cache.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cache's is such a good looking boy, good to hear he's doing so well. 
His "freedom" day will be here before you know it.


----------



## Charliethree

Celebrating 4 weeks post surgery and yup!! it is getting tougher to keep those feet on ground despite the longer walks!


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> Celebrating 4 weeks post surgery and yup!! it is getting tougher to keep those feet on ground despite the longer walks!




How does he seem to be handling things?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

jennretz said:


> How does he seem to be handling things?
> 
> 
> Over all he has done really well, especially given his age, but he is getting bored! Keeps checking across the street for his friend Spirit, his eyes light up when the phone rings, then he wants to check the back gate to see if she is coming - 'Sorry buddy, not today.' Leash walks break up the day, and we do a lot of 'go sniff' in the parks, but certainly don't burn the energy that a good romp with his friend would. It is definitely hard on him.


----------



## Charliethree

Seven weeks post surgery, the orthopedic specialist is quite happy with how he has healed and Cache is cleared to resume normal activities.


----------



## cwag

Yay!!! I had just been wondering how he was doing.


----------



## jennretz

Yeah Cache! I bet you (and your Mom) are so happy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC

That’s such wonderful news  . So happy for you both!


----------



## Charliethree

It has been a year since Cache had his surgery, thought I would update, in case anyone is curious how it all turned out. Things didn't go quite as smoothly as we had hoped, mid summer the limping returned, and back we went to the vet to have Cache reassessed. The verdict was that we needed to clip his wings again, certain exercises were off the board, and medication prescribed for pain management to be given as needed, for a few more months, not good news for an energetic pup. The vet was careful to remind us that even though he had healed on the outside, the healing on the inside can take quite some time and we needed to keep that in mind. So with monitoring him closely, and ensuring that he didn't do too much, we managed to avoid any serious setbacks and he has been given permission to fly!! 
As terrifying as it was to put a pup through a surgery such as this, the outcome has been amazing, a huge success, he is free of pain, free to be a 'dog', and he is having a blast!!


----------



## cwag

That's great news. I love the pictures of pure dog fun.


----------



## jennretz

Glad to see that Cache is doing well! He looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He looks fantastic, great seeing him having fun with his buddy.


----------



## Ivyacres

Thanks for the follow up and the fun pics.


----------



## debbie624

So good to see Cache doing well. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Charliethree

Thank you, he has indeed grown into a handsome boy, with a beautiful soul! It was a tough year but he came out of it with a lot of confidence, a whole repertoire of tricks, and a pretty good sense of 'self', and a bit of an 'attitude' (which I love) to go with it all! Always eager for more!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's really a good looking boy, again, great to hear how well he's doing.


----------

